# NREMT vs. state exams



## Foxbat (Apr 24, 2009)

I took my EMT-B class and state test about 2 years ago. I wonderedthen if I should take NREMT test, but most people I talked with didn't recommend it, because PA does not require it for EMT-Basics, and if I decided to move to a state that does, I could just challenge their test.
I'm now wondering if I made a mistake and I should've taken it just to see how well I knew material; it's too late now, but I'd still be curious to know, so...
How do state exams (both written and practical) compare to NREMT from difficulty point of view?


----------



## nibejeebies (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, seeing how every state is different you would have to check what that particular state does.  

Tennessee prolly the most lax that Ive heard of.  (where i live and about to take NR)

State Exam is your NR Practical. You pass the NR Practical you've past the state Exam. But the requirement to get a state license you must be Nationally Registered. 

So really its completely up to you.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2009)

Take the NREMT test after studying for it of course.  No harm in having it.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 24, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> I took my EMT-B class and state test about 2 years ago. I wonderedthen if I should take NREMT test, but most people I talked with didn't recommend it, because PA does not require it for EMT-Basics, and if I decided to move to a state that does, I could just challenge their test.
> I'm now wondering if I made a mistake and I should've taken it just to see how well I knew material; it's too late now, but I'd still be curious to know, so...
> How do state exams (both written and practical) compare to NREMT from difficulty point of view?



Here in Nor Cal (not sure for So Cal) But we use the NREMT as our standard, so say you moved here. you would have to take the NREMT before you could get your state card. So it varies state to state, but NREMT I think should have to be done, that way we all know that we know what we are doing for the most part. It isn't a hard test, it is knowing your material. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Afflixion (May 18, 2009)

in both texas and arizona you must have NREMT to get licensed. Though in Texas you can let your NREMT expire and still run on state cert... seems weird to me. Most states now require an NREMT cert to get the state cert.


----------



## Epi-do (May 18, 2009)

In Indiana, at the basic level, we use a state test.  For medics, we have to challenge the NR to get our state cert, however, we don't have to maintain our NR to maintain our state.


----------

